# Seatbelt extender



## Mathew Sokos (Sep 6, 2016)

I am getting a 67 GTO and have a large waist and need a seat belt extender and can't find one. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have never ran across a seatbelt extender. Am sure one of the seatbelt restoration companys like SnakeOyl could reweb your inboard belt (has female buckle) so it is slightly longer. Don't expect the loomed pattern of the webbing to match, & they'll probably want to reweb both belts.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

Try *Juliano's* at Replacement Seat Belts ~ Safety Belts ~ Auto Safety Products

If they don't have them, they probably can make you one.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

These may be of interest;
12" Seat Belt Extender, Bolt-In: Replacement Seat Belts


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> These may be of interest;
> 12" Seat Belt Extender, Bolt-In: Replacement Seat Belts


The linked seatbelt extenders are designed for use at the base of the male seat belt on belts that did not use retractors, so won't work with.'66 & later GTO's.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Pinion head said:


> The linked seatbelt extenders are designed for use at the base of the male seat belt on belts that did not use retractors, so won't work with.'66 & later GTO's.


True "Per instructions". 
But I see no reason why they couldn't be mounted on the inboard side.
Also would be less visible.


----------

